# Valentine Hedgehog!



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

My hubby gave me this on Valentine's day... its sooo cute!
Spike doesn't like it much though :lol:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww its adorable! where did he get it?


----------



## Callie255 (Dec 24, 2008)

My friend got me one that looks exactly like that but the heart says "stuck on you". I believe she said she got it at Walgreens. She said they had a huge one that was just like it too just huge, lol.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have that big hedgie too. They sell it at Shoppers Drug Mart.


----------



## Coco (Oct 2, 2008)

I have it also ,,,,buy at the Phamiliprix ,,,,


----------



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hubby says he bought it at Shoppers Drug Mart (Canadian store)


----------

